# going to the gym and having low self esteem?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone feel or think its inappropriate to go to the gym if you have low self esteem, low self respect, a negative body image, poor self image/concept>? I would assume that others who have decent looking bodies or like bodybuilders have high self esteem?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Everyone has to start somewhere. None of those things should make someone feel like it's inappropriate to go to the gym. People with low self-esteem have just as much right to be there as anyone else.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I've known a couple of bodybuilders that had very low self esteem, they were addicted to the gym and couldn't go a day without it, their diet and exercise regime it was about control, like a bulimic or anorexic. So appearances can be deceptive at the gym.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't stand the feeling of being watched.. Though I doubt it really happens. I still hate it. Need to get over this "fear" (paranoia)


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've felt the same way. When I first started going it was really difficult to deal with, but now it's not so bad. 

People tend to mind their own business and keep to themselves, which makes it easier to deal with.

It's worth remembering that everyone who is in the gym is there because they want to improve something about their bodies, so many of them probably have their own insecurities (or at least have in the past).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It seems its only the douchebags that hang in groups that ever cause any problems. Everyone else just minds their own business.


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

it took me awhile just to get past going to the gym without any makeup on..


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I have very low self esteem, and I don't go to the gym mostly cause I don't want to go alone. There are other ways to workout


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Write down how you feel after each workout. I bet you start feeling better about yourself after you get involved in it. I wouldn't worry about what some jerk thinks, and really most people are there because it makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think that that's true. I have a slim body, yet I go to the gym. I have seen people there who are on the bigger side and some of them have this confidence. It took me a while to get used to being at the gym, especially when I go alone. I still feel a bit self-conscious when I am at the gym. Mostly when I lift and go to that side of the gym because it's like it's the 'guys/bro side' of the gym and I am usually the only girl in that area. But honestly CopadoMexicano, you learn to think "F*** it" and just go. Everyone there is mostly worried about themselves and only look at you for an instant. 
Start to go little by little. You feel so good after a workout!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I just joined the leisure club nearby for swimming I will not use the gym until I get one of my friends so come with me!


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> anyone feel or think its inappropriate to go to the gym if you have low self esteem, low self respect, a negative body image, poor self image/concept>? I would assume that others who have decent looking bodies or like bodybuilders have high self esteem?


75% of those "body builders" were overweight, or extremely thin with no muscle when they started. You just need to remember when you enter the gym, most people are not judging you anyways. Everyone is there for there own reason and 
people will admire you for taking care of your body. And the people who do judge you are Narcissists who don't matter anyway. They are sick people who are deeply insecure inside and can only survive in the social world by belittling everyone else and finding things they don't like about other people to make there "fragile" egos not fall apart.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Also it helps to bring and ipod, if you have problems with tuning the people around you out. Just remember to focus on your self improvement and not what other people are thinking or doing in the gym.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

orsomething said:


> How do you get to the gym though, with SA? I can't go without freaking out and being unable to exercise because I feel paralyzed? It's like how people can't focus and read in public because there are too many people around.
> 
> I think I'd feel less "watched" if I were a guy, but either way, it's petrifying and holds me back.


Gotta learn to tune others out and focus on yourself and stop the endless thoughts that cause you to over think everything. Also if you feel up to it, I would recommend lifting light weights if you feel up to it. I used to bench and do other weight lifting activities and it helped my anxiety tremendously. After working out I would feel virtually no anxiety for 2 hours or so along with a completely calm mind without my thoughts racing at all.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

dontwaitupforme said:


> I can't stand the feeling of being watched.. Though I doubt it really happens. I still hate it. Need to get over this "fear" (paranoia)


Many times it is not paranoia, but people think something is attractive about you. Think about that next time you start to feel paranoid.


----------



## swisscheese (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes. It's the perfect time to go to the gym.

No one will fault you for wanting to better yourself.

Who knows, you will maybe find friends who share your passion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

swisscheese said:


> Yes. It's the perfect time to go to the gym.
> 
> No one will fault you for wanting to better yourself.


True. though people still make fun of others. If youre overweight for example youre more likely to get ridiculed or laughed at doing weight lifting imo


----------



## swisscheese (Feb 21, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> True. though people still make fun of others. If youre overweight for example youre more likely to get ridiculed or laughed at doing weight lifting imo


Well, I've very rarely heard someone laughing at someone else. 
These people may pass judgements on the street but not in the gym.

Those people are very very unlikely to just go to your face and say it upfront (largely because the vast majority of people are too focused about what they are doing themselves).

There are also several kind of gyms and I think it's important to choose the right athmosphere.Some friend complained to me that more "hardcore" gyms could be intimidating, and I agree... especially with certain boxing gyms.

But even in these cases, it is rarely that overt. It's more likely that you'll be left alone to your own devices and ignored.

I think in weight lifting gym, unless maybe if you're in the most ghetto part of town, it is more of a matter of perception then real judgement being passed.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

True that. Paranoia is usually just your perception of external events and people which are not true.


----------

